# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire 0.4 Released - [15/03/2017]

## mohamed73

*Added Support for following CPUs
- 8940 - Read Firmware / Write Firmare / Format FS / Reset FRP (Exclusive)
- 8953 -  Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS / Reset FRP  Supported CPUs for Auto Detection
- 8940
- 8953
- 8936
- 8937
- 8976
- 8916
- 8909
- 8x26
- 8x10
- 8974
- 8996  Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:
- 8909
- 8916
- 8936
- 8937
- 8939
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26  
Added Oppo A57 (CPH1701) Support - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS / Reset FRP -  Exclusive
Added Redmi Note 4 Support - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Format FS / Remove Mi Account / Factory Reset   Added Pattern Lock Read - You can now read pattern lock, shall work on devices with Android < 6.x
- Some phones have encrypted or incompatible userdata format, so it may fail on such device.   Major  User Interface Changes  - Now no need to use Boot Button as it is removed.
- On each operation, it will ask you to connect phone and will boot fro m beginning.
- You can still untick Auto Mode and select desired Loader or tick Custom to use Loader fro m FW pack.  Improved Read Firmware Function - Now after reading partition table, a new dialog will open where you can select required partitions to read.
- Now firmware is no plain, and size is reduced to almost 60%, ie. 4 GB Firmware will be around 1.8 GB now.
- Now Firmware read by UMT will NOT BE COMPATIBLE with QFIL etc any more.  Added Reboot EDL - You can put supported devices in EDL Mode fro m Fastboot Mode.
- It will not work on devices with closed EDL mode.
- For such devices, you will need TestPoint.  Added Check for Devices already connected in EDL Mode - Now if you connect device before clicking on button, it will auto detect and boot device.
- No more headache of reconnecting device again in EDL mode if you connected before software asks you to connect.  
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN      / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO      ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR      ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE      RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.   :: NO Big BLABLA or BOUGHT Source Codes  :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool   How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable fro m Installer folder.
- Enjoy!    SUCCESS STORIES AT A GLANCE?* *Too many success stories, you can not read it in a glance.*   *PLEASE    DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST   REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND    SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE   DELETED IMMEDIATELY.*      				__________________
 BR 
NCK Team 
Powered By Fast Unlocking Ltd.
NCK PRO - NCK Dongle - NCK Box - Cellular Codes - Avengers Box - UMT Box

----------

